# Preserving dates ?



## margo (May 29, 2002)

I have a bag of dates purchased at Costco that is nearing its "best
if used by " date. I am wondering, is there a recipe out there to use
them in a jam or preserves product? I havent used them for anything yet, actually bought them for a pantry builder for medium term storage. I will can
them if I find an approved recipe/ My Ball Blue Book doesn't mention dates.


I am thinking of a combination perhaps with apple chunks .and use them
for pies or tarts. Does that even sound good to you? thanks
Margo


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Just freeze them down...wonderful for pinwheel cookies or put in bread with pecans.....
With the natural sugar content in them, they will last a long time past the expiration date.....


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Mmmm pinwheel cookies!

I just looked in my Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving and found 3 recipes for chutneys that use dates: Fruity Banana Chutney, Mediterranean Apricot and Date Chutney, and Golden Gossip Chutney. I can't vouch for any of them, but if you need the recipes, I'll post them for you.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Thank you Never thought of looking into chutney's (sp) and freezing will work also


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I only buy dates to make date bars. Date bars can be frozen.

I don't think dates spoil, though,. They just get dried out, but still edible.

Oh yum. I've got some dates in the fridge and it is actually cool enough to run the oven.


----------

